# Ocracoke report



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Was on Ocracoke Mon thru Friday; no big drum, but Pups everday from 23” up. Most were over the slot. A couple of blues here and there and my partner put a 76” sandbar on the beach to the horror of the crowd that gathered. He wanted his hook back.
Had to leave at 9AM yesterday but I caught (and released) six more Pups between 7 and 9 am to cap off the trip.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like fun! I'm going up Monday. Was going to take only big stuff, but thanks to your report I will also take a lighter rod. Best - glenn


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome report! Can't wait to get down there!


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the great report Catch!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I will be there for two weeks starting the 17th. I'll take those pups all day long. Even though I can only keep one. What bait were you using?


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice report. Ocracoke is one of my favorite places in NC.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Cut mullet and gulp swimming mullet


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice report,thanks...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Are the beaches open 24 hours now?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

They were when I left on 4/3/15


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats on a good trip. Nothing wrong with catching a bunch of pups and over-slot drum. 

Would love to have seen that shark, I bet that was a heck of a fight. Last October near the south end of Ocracoke a buddy and I saw a very large shark cruising in the slough, inside the last line of breakers, on and off for the better part of an hour. It was a clear sunny day with aqua colored water and we could see the fish well. Hard to judge the length from the shore but I am positive it was every bit of 8 feet long and I feel like that's being super-conservative. A couple of times only its dorsal fin and tail fin were visible, and they were so far apart we were sure they were 2 different fish. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if it was 10 or 12 feet long. Not sure what species it was but it was a majestic and kind of scary sight.


----------



## zakwinslow (Sep 16, 2014)

How do you fish the gulp swimming mullet? I bought some to fish with but unsure of how to fish it.. Thanks


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

Bill


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice report.


----------

